# Pacman frog prolapse



## bom194 (Apr 24, 2010)

My pacman frog has had a prolapse im quite sure.
A pink blob thing about 1 cm i coming out his rear end. I have put him in a tub with damp paper towel and a shallow water dish with water and sugar.Is theyre anything else i can do to make it go away any help soon would be good.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Put him in the dish and bathe him. It should go back in naturally after around 5 minutes.


----------



## bom194 (Apr 24, 2010)

i have but it not going back in


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I used this advice before. It says treefrogs but should be the same. It also says use a qtip which is a cotton bud.
Prolapse In Tree Frogs - Vivarium Forums


----------



## bom194 (Apr 24, 2010)

taking him to the vet tonightt to get things sorted.


----------



## lee79 (Apr 5, 2009)

I had the same prob a year or so ago, I held my finger on a ice cube until it was very cold and gently touched it with my freezing cold finger and it shoot back up in side


----------

